# HP PSC 1510 all in one printer installation



## vhaworth (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi.

Trying to find solution for my frustrations with an HP PSC 1510 all-in-one, I found the following link at MACOSX.com:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255185

The first 2 users on the forum describe crystal clear what is happening to me. And there seemed to be light at the end of the tunnel when I saw that Wamadej solved the problem. There is a link by Gig' that takes me to a Q/A which has directions by HP people to install the 1510, and also directions by you to uninstall the device by hand.

http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.php/q12704/Deleting-the-Preferences-Folder.html

Anyway, I did everything just like indicated by Wamadej and you and the HP people... and I did not have success. I'm still miserably stuck in the 2nd screen of the setup where no devices are found.

Differences? I have a Mac Mini, with OS 10.4.3. My printer came with the 7.3 version already (not 7.2), and doing an internet update it tells me there is nothing to update.

Any suggestions?

I can still return the printer, and I'm leaning towards it. Would you recommend me an all-in-one for less than $230 US dollars? Other HP, Canon, Epson?

One thing I did not like on this one was the single ink cartridge for color printing, I rather have separate cartridges.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Víctor Moreno,
Querétaro, México


----------



## jackgarvey (Dec 20, 2005)

I got one of those and I couldn't get it to work.  After calling HP, I got a 40 line list of things to do to make my printer work.  The installation software is useless.

I turned my Hp multifuntion in and got a Canon Multifunction MP-130.  Installed the software in a minute, and everything worked great.  The cartridges also cost less. BCI-24 (black = 6.99 Color 18.49)

Cheers!


----------



## vhaworth (Dec 21, 2005)

Sucks... the store won't take the MFunction back. I should call HP directly. HP is still at a loss with this. I guess I'll be selling this thing to a PC user and get me a Canon.


----------



## jackgarvey (Dec 27, 2005)

I emailed HP technical support with my question, and they sent me back a long list of directions to follow to make the printer work.

It might be worth your while to email them and try their instructions before you feel forced to sell it...


----------



## vhaworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, HP was better at their warranties than at their tech capability. They could not solve my problem (they even lead me to do some things that made me lose information), but they ended up promising to change my device for a Photosmart 2575, which supposedly works fine with Mac. After an awful period, at least I'm getting a better device for the same money. Consider this if you're in the same situation. If a lot more people start getting Photosmarts instead of PSC's, HP will have to give a lot more thought in solving Mac issues before stamping a product with the Mac symbol.

I'm supposed to get my new printer next week.


----------



## jackgarvey (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck.  Let us know if it installs and works OK


----------



## angikinns (Jan 10, 2006)

::ha:: I have been trying t get this piece of #@$%! Hp 1510xi to work since last night.  

First my janky Epson c84 somehow got it's cartridge connector hoses loose and sprayed the interior full of ink. (brand new refills too.)  **Epson however is completely unaware of this problem aside from the large community of people having posted the same problem on multiple web sites.**

So I buy the HP all in one 1510xi wooohooo!! 

I've literally spent 16 of the last 24 hours uninstalling and reinstalling, downloading confusing updates, restarting, repairing my permissions, trying to find a glimmer of light at the end of the hp we have no answers for you mac folks  tunnel, and pretty much FREAKING OUT every step of the way. As I have now missed the deadline of a very important freelance project!

So I should just return it then?  I don't have the box anymore.  I probably won't be able to find the receipt.  Any suggestions on whether I should send it to HP at their expense or try to take it back to costco without the box?

And now that I am 0 for 2 any suggestions on a kick @$$ affordable printer/ scanner?


----------



## angikinns (Jan 10, 2006)

fyi.  Let's hope it's not too good to be true. Oh wait... it's $90.  That stinks!!


----------

